# Nintendo64 and Gamecube controller USB adapter

## vincent-

Hi!!!

I'm thinking to buy this USB adapter to use Nintendo 64 and Gamecube pads on the computer. But I don't know if it works under Linux. I think that should use joydev module, but I'm not sure...

Anyone knows if it works?

Thank you in advance.

http://www.raphnet-tech.com/products/gc_n64_usb_adapters/index.php

----------

## rtomek

man, that's a lot for an adapter.  I found a 3p wired xbox 360 controller for $10-15 at fry's, that should have all of the buttons you need to play emulated N64 games or whatever you're doing.  That would be cheaper than spending $29 on a N64/GC converter.

If you want that adapter, the controller would just be detected as a typical HID controller so yeah, it should work pretty easily.

----------

## vincent-

I have N64 and Gamecube controllers  :Razz: 

And..., I think that Gamecube controller is the best gamepad ever.

----------

## rtomek

Your N64 controllers are still holding up?  Those sticks suck so bad, I've never had one last more than a few months without becoming a flimsy piece of crap.  I bought an N64 at a garage sale last summer and I had to sell it on craigslist 2 days later because I hated that controller so bad, it's just way too awkward.  How did I love it so much 10 years ago?

The gamecube controller is nice though  :Smile: 

----------

## vincent-

Mi N64 controller it's new. Not used  :Razz: 

----------

## poly_poly-man

it is usb? should work perfectly via the HID specification.

----------

## cach0rr0

I'd be interested to know if anyone has gotten a decent NES/SNES controller working under linux with those games. 

I've had the biggest urge to either get those games working with some emulation thing or MAME or whatever

----------

## Mousee

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> I'd be interested to know if anyone has gotten a decent NES/SNES controller working under linux with those games. 
> 
> I've had the biggest urge to either get those games working with some emulation thing or MAME or whatever

 

I've seen homemade adapters, but I'd assume one of the "Nintendo Wii Classic Controllers" would probably work better.. especially considering the usb connection that's the same as the Gamecube's (I believe.. haven't bought one yet myself  :Razz:  ).

----------

## bertaboy

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> I'd be interested to know if anyone has gotten a decent NES/SNES controller working under linux with those games. 
> 
> I've had the biggest urge to either get those games working with some emulation thing or MAME or whatever

 

I use playstation/playstation2 controllers- same basic layout for the buttons as the SNES (plus an extra L and R) and I had them laying around.  Found 2 USB adapaters at Radioshack and they were great for playing anything from Mario to Donkey Kong Country to Unreal Tournament on the TV (connected via 25' VGA cable and 25' RCA for digital sound out)

----------

